# Ragim bows



## Roadsnakes (Nov 29, 2016)

I was at a local Archery shop buying some arrows.

They had some new and used RAGIM BOWS on display.
'
http://www.ragim.org/

I didn`t get a chance to shoot any, but they seemed OK, and the price was right.

Any owners out there?

I think if I could get a 35# recurve for the right price, it would make a nice everyday practice bow.
'
These two have caught my eye.........


'http://www.ragim.org/product/traditional-and-hunting-bows/mountain-lion
'

http://www.ragim.org/product/traditional-and-hunting-bows/white-bear


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Ragim is an Italian company that sources entry level bows to a lot of companies. They also produce a lot of bows under their own label.


----------



## Halfcawkt (Dec 27, 2015)

I have a black buffalo riser and red lion limbs. The limbs are a definite thumbs up with few draw backs...

The riser is technically functional once limbs are installed and strung. It is underwhelming. I would trade it for a dozen arrows in specs that would work for me. It is fine, but not finely made...


----------



## penumbra (Aug 23, 2016)

I was not aware that Ragim made bows for other companies. Can you say who? I have two Ragims. I have one that has not been made in a while that is almost all red wood. It is a Golden Floures in 35# 60 AMO. I also have a Mountain Lion in 35# 62 AMO. It has had less than a couple dozen arrows through it. It shoots fine and feels fine but is a little noisier than most of the bows I usually use. I planned to put silencers on it but have decided I will probably sell it because I don't need to 35# bows that are almost identical except for color and 2 inches of length.


----------



## Roadsnakes (Nov 29, 2016)

Halfcawkt said:


> I have a black buffalo riser and red lion limbs. The limbs are a definite thumbs up with few draw backs...
> 
> The riser is technically functional once limbs are installed and strung. It is underwhelming. I would trade it for a dozen arrows in specs that would work for me. It is fine, but not finely made...


Wow!



I admit I didn`t look at the bows that close when I was in the Archery Shop, but are they really that bad?

I`m no expert, but they looked OK to me. 

Just checking out their website, a couple of them seem to look very good.

Can they stay in business making crap?


----------



## Halfcawkt (Dec 27, 2015)

I did not say they were crap. I simply said they were not finely made. As I did say my riser and limbs function fine once strung. 

The ILF detent housings fit the dovetail on other brands of risers considerably snug.

The ILF plates on the riser fit other limbs with some slop.

Once they are strung, they function passably.

They grip of the riser has a nice shape as far as the curves feel in your hand, but the overall size of the grip is rather large.

No one will ever mistake it for a custom job, but it does its job. You would not mind it bouncing around under your truck seat because the riser is not overly attractive. 

That is all I meant. I did not mean to come off as branding it crap.


----------



## rb61 (Sep 11, 2014)

I bought one over the internet from a dealer. I think it was either a Brown Bear or Black Bear recurve. I didn't even string it. The woodworking and finishing was so bad, I shipped it back the same day. This was probably 2-3 years ago, so things may have changed.

I ordered it blind because they seemed to be the only manufacturer with a 35# left handed bow under $300 at the time.


----------



## JasonJ (Feb 10, 2016)

The Ragim Matrix Jr. 48" was the bow used to create the recurve bow prop for CW's Arrow tv show. 

Fun fact. 

I hear good things about the brand. But no first hand experience.


----------



## Roadsnakes (Nov 29, 2016)

rb61 said:


> I bought one over the internet from a dealer. I think it was either a Brown Bear or Black Bear recurve. I didn't even string it. The woodworking and finishing was so bad, I shipped it back the same day. This was probably 2-3 years ago, so things may have changed.
> 
> I ordered it blind because they seemed to be the only manufacturer with a 35# left handed bow under $300 at the time.



'

What first got my attention was the price.

Then, I picked a couple up, looked at them, drew back on them, and started wondering?

The bow sure looks nice, feels nice, how come the low price?

When I got home , I checked out their Website.

Then I really got to thinking!

Looks like a very good bow. The website must do a good job of fooling. Because you`d think this would one of the more popular bows out there. BUT, you don`t hear much about them.
'
http://www.ragim.org/
'
http://www.ragim.org/gallery
'
'

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V34S88xZsVU
'
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MwzBM7MiXtg
'
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrqPtgh0byk


----------



## martha j (May 11, 2009)

they made all of PSE s trad bows for years & may still,,their more exspensive bows are pretty good bows as have shot several over the years & had no complaints.


----------



## bullrambler (Mar 11, 2006)

I've taken the time to visit the RAGIM website a couple of times. There are three categories of bows that they produce for market. These are the 3 piece take-down which is like the Samick Sage; The 1 piece recurve - like the Damon Howatt Hunter 62" AMO, or the Bearpaw Penthalon Navajo 62". and few that have shorter AMO length. And Ragim produces long bows at 62", 64", 66" and 68" AMO - depending on the model.

I have only seen the 3 piece take-down in Ontario, Canada but I'd be interested in seeing the White Bear, Mountain Lion, Snow Leopard and the Brown Hawk as they all share a 62" AMO. 

The long bows would also be nice to see. There are not many videos on YOUTUBE on the RAGIM bows so the price point must be higher then the bows we are more likely to see at Bow shop in Canada and the USA.


----------



## Roadsnakes (Nov 29, 2016)

bullrambler said:


> I've taken the time to visit the RAGIM website a couple of times. There are three categories of bows that they produce for market. These are the 3 piece take-down which is like the Samick Sage; The 1 piece recurve - like the Damon Howatt Hunter 62" AMO, or the Bearpaw Penthalon Navajo 62". and few that have shorter AMO length. And Ragim produces long bows at 62", 64", 66" and 68" AMO - depending on the model.
> 
> I have only seen the 3 piece take-down in Ontario, Canada but I'd be interested in seeing the White Bear, Mountain Lion, Snow Leopard and the Brown Hawk as they all share a 62" AMO.
> 
> The long bows would also be nice to see. There are not many videos on YOUTUBE on the RAGIM bows so the price point must be higher then the bows we are more likely to see at Bow shop in Canada and the USA.





I also have been checking them out further.

Their high-end bows look as good as any out there on the market. And, the price reflects it.

The Mountain Lion and Red Deer look to be very , very nice bows. With a price you`d expect. While their entry level bows also have an entry level price.

'http://www.ragim.org/downloads/ragim-catalog-2017/ragim-catalog-2017
'

http://www.ragim.org/product/superior-series/red-deer

'
http://www.ragim.org/product/traditional-and-hunting-bows/mountain-lion

I think they market their low priced bows knowing that few buyers will stay with that bow forever. Hoping, and betting they will move up to one of their high end, and higher priced bows in the future.

Much like Harley-Davidson does with their Sportster Brand. Most don`t stay with the lower priced Sportster. After a year or two they`re in the showroom buying a bike at 2 or 3 times the price of their original Sportster purchase.


----------



## YamahaYG68 (Jun 11, 2018)

I know this is an older thread but for anyone doing a search about these bows, here is a link to my recent thread;

https://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5474901

My new bow is one of their higher end products and I am very pleased with it.


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

Ragim black bear
Ragim red lion limbs
Ragim mountain lion
Ragim bobcat

These are what I have/had...no regrets of buying

But I will stay away from their ILF wood riser (limbs are fine), as they seem underbuilt.


----------



## doubleeagle (Jun 3, 2012)

Here is a story I posted online from 2015. I liked the service of replacing limbs without hassle and owned it since 2007. Story: "I have a Ragim Impala Deluxe at #50. I also have a set of #45 limbs for it. I've had it for about 8 years. Just last year I had a limb delaminate. It wasn't abused, left strung, or overheated. Just happened. As I contacted the company I bought the bow from 7 years earlier, they wanted a photo and they replaced the limbs for free as I was the original buyer. The company was out of Texas, as Ragim is made in Italy. I like the bow or I wouldn't have the other limbs. I also have a OMP bow that is about the same. The impala is a good bow to beat up and use and abuse. You should be able to get one under $200."


----------



## Toxalot (Nov 17, 2019)

I don't buy bows to beat up and abuse, but wear and tear are natural occurrences and most bows will take an errant bounce now and then. Today we seem enamored with beauty over function even on bows that are a third the price of American custom models. I grew up in the infancy of modern laminated bows and have seen the good, the bad and the ugly of them. Today we have more selection than ever and most are imports as American archery companies have gone to compounds...at least all but Bear. I shoot mostly old bows and have for most of my life...even before they became old models. I see the imports as a blessing as most folks around where I live can't afford seven or eight hundred bucks for a single bow. The Ragim, Samick, Win-Win, Greatree, etc., offer bows like we used to over here, from entry level to Olympic grade, and most are still affordable to the working man out here in rural America, and they are actually quite good.


----------

